# bogging at wot



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just started doing this the other day when I took it out for a spin around the block. I noticed at wot going down the road it has a spot around 3/4 to full throttle where it boggs down but I can let off just a little to maybe just under 3/4 and it picks right back up and runs fine? Any ideas on what this could be.....


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dirty Air Filter, Low Fuel Pump Pres.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

crack open the air box lid if it's air it will clear up. clean out your filter too.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

This seems to be a continuing theme, fuel pump pressure and flow problems will show up in this area of the power band first. I hope not but it seems to always be the pump or pump screen. Check your pump pressure, minimum of 43 psi and your flow rate, minimum of 1.7 oz during the 3 second key on cycle.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok ill check fuel pressure and clean the filter. Thanks for the help.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok I checked the flow and it was a little low so I replaced the screen on the bottom of the pump and that fixed the flow so I took it up and down the road and it ran like a bat out of hell but then after about 10 minutes it fell on its face and I could only get half throttle out of it. break it to me easy guys is my pump dead.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Test the presure I'm going through the same thing and found out it's my pump


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

there is an after market pump here, do a search. or someone chime in...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Does sound like the pump unfortunately. Keep a watchful eye on Ebay...I've seen a couple of pumps go less than $200 on there (but it ain't often so don't get upset w/me if theres not one). I won an auction for a brand new unopened one in the original kawi box a couple months ago for $112.50 shipped.... Its stashed among some of my other spare parts for a rainy day.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

X2 on Ebay. I have watched a few and some went for about $300 but 1 went for $220. I would have bought but don't need one and hopefully I won't

Dang FRN, you have yourself a "Mini Kawie Dealer" at your place.Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> X2 on Ebay. I have watched a few and some went for about $300 but 1 went for $220. I would have bought but don't need one and hopefully I won't
> 
> Dang FRN, you have yourself a "Mini Kawie Dealer" at your place.Lol


I hope I don't need mine, I didn't figure i'd even win the auction... Placed a max bid of $200 when I got home from work one morning and went to bed, figured it'd spike up over $300. Woke up and around 4 pm on my way to work I got an email saying here's your invoice.... $112.50.... WooHoo! 
I try to always keep spare parts bro, I have a spare wire harness for each brute, all kinds of relays, spare winch wiring and rocker...and ton of other stuff. I try to do the same for the dodge

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dam ok well ill keep an eye on e bay. My bike is still under warranty what do yall think my chances are of getting it covered?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The warranty should cover it. I hope it does.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't see why it wouldn't cover it. When my pump was going i'd take out the fuel pump then put it back in and it'd go like heck, then in minutes it was back to the bogging down.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

filthyredneck said:


> I hope I don't need mine, I didn't figure i'd even win the auction... Placed a max bid of $200 when I got home from work one morning and went to bed, figured it'd spike up over $300. Woke up and around 4 pm on my way to work I got an email saying here's your invoice.... $112.50.... WooHoo!
> I try to always keep spare parts bro, I have a spare wire harness for each brute, all kinds of relays, spare winch wiring and rocker...and ton of other stuff. I try to do the same for the dodge
> 
> Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


Thats a sweet deal...:rockn:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Warranty should cover it if not then it will cost big time


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok well I just dropped the brute off at the shop so wish me luck on the warranty ...


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been having the same problem and changed my plugs added power commander cleaned fuel system and nothing helped so finally i changed out my ignition coils and its running like a scolded dog now.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

The shop called and told me the pump was bad and that they were going to replace it along with the rear shaft seal on the motor under warranty and that it should be done some time this week. Hopefully when I go to pick it up there's no funny business about owing them money...


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

green750 said:


> The shop called and told me the pump was bad and that they were going to replace it along with the rear shaft seal on the motor under warranty and that it should be done some time this week. Hopefully when I go to pick it up there's no funny business about owing them money...


 

Hopefully they will live up to the dealership name and not the stealership name that so many are common for. And if your pump ever fails again I have found several oem replacements out of other quads and bikes for way less money.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok ill keep that in mind thanks. Hopefully I won't need another one but you no how that goes lol.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got it back from the shop last night every thing was covered. They even put in a new rear seal under warranty thing runs like a top once again.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Lithium177 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm having the same issue with my 2009 brute 750. Changed the fuel pump. Cleaned the air filter. Did a valve adjustment. Changed the plugs. Same thing 3/4 to wot I get a lull in pickup.... any ideas?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I changed the filter on the bottom of mine and eliminated the one in the pump housing and it cleared mine up just put an automotive filter after the pump I thought the 650 was carbed not injected


----------



## Lithium177 (Oct 8, 2012)

Brute for mud: was your reply toward my post? When I changed the fuel pump I changed the filter as well. You think the filter is to restrictive?

My 09 is efi


----------



## Lithium177 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a 2009 efi brute 750. Has the same issues as the ones stated above. I changed the fuel pump and filter. Did a valve adjustment and it still boggs from 3/4 to wot. Any ideas? I did a test on the coils Ecu power and ground testing. Changed the plugs.. any help would be great. I've been down for over a month.


----------

